# How to KILL wild Bradford Pear Trees?



## DFK (Nov 1, 2011)

Some type of wild THORNED Bradford Pear tree is taking over large areas here in north Alabama. After Church let out Sunday a friend of mine asked if I knew how to Kill them. He has a 20+ acre field of them. Some are 25' tall. 

I told him that some type of tree killing herbicide was most likely going to be required but did not know what. I also told him that such a herbicide was most likely going to require a licensed person to apply it.

So.. What would be the best way to kill these blasted things??? They are sprouting up all over.

Thanks
David


----------



## ATH (Nov 4, 2011)

It is probably callery pear. They are becoming a bad invasive...

How to kill?
*On larger trees, cut and treat the stump (jst need to treat the outer ring, not the whole stump). Tordon (Picloram) should do the trick, but can carry to others in the soil. Garlon or Stalker should also do the trick.
*If the trees are smaller, mixing herbicide (Garlon 4 Ultra, for example) with an oil carrier (fuel oil or a carrier oil designed for this use such as Alligare. One reason this works on smaller trees is because the bark is thin enough to carry through the bark.
*Cut the trees and allow them to sprout then treat (probably multiple times) the sprouts with a foliar herbicide.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 4, 2011)

Anything I want to kill, I cut off as low as possible and apply Tordon, you can buy it at most farm stores, here you don't need any license for it. You might try spraying the small ones with crossbow, have never tried it on pear. It will usually kill any small trees if the bark is thin enough for it to transfer.


----------



## nick 55 (Nov 4, 2011)

Like he said, Tordon should work. But you do have to be careful with it. I used it to kill off some mulberry trees after I cut them down and about 3 weeks later I could see the sugar maple down the slope had some drooping of it's leaves which had to be from the Tordon. It didn't die(thank goodness) but that was the first time I had seen Tordon move like that.

Nick


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 4, 2011)

Here remedy is used, its basically garlon and can be bought at the farm supply but is expensive. All herbicides are too expensive imo. Anyway it will kill larger trees if you hack them first or girdle with saw. It needs to be done in no or very light wind to reduce drift. Also tripple rinse the empties before disposing of spent juggs!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 4, 2011)

nick 55 said:


> Like he said, Tordon should work. But you do have to be careful with it. I used it to kill off some mulberry trees after I cut them down and about 3 weeks later I could see the sugar maple down the slope had some drooping of it's leaves which had to be from the Tordon. It didn't die(thank goodness) but that was the first time I had seen Tordon move like that.
> 
> Nick



Yeah well tordon 101 travels but spike is even more volatile.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 4, 2011)

I spray my fence rows around the house with either pramitol or mojave, talk about some migration, but I love the results, sterilizes the ground to the bare dirt for a year, no maintainence involved.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 4, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I spray my fence rows around the house with either pramitol or mojave, talk about some migration, but I love the results, sterilizes the ground to the bare dirt for a year, no maintainence involved.



Yeah similar spike is five year if applied correct but many think they need to put more on because it sometimes takes a year to kill the tree. If overdone nothing will grow fore many years.


----------



## atvguns (Nov 5, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Anything I want to kill, I cut off as low as possible and apply Tordon, you can buy it at most farm stores, here you don't need any license for it. You might try spraying the small ones with crossbow, have never tried it on pear. It will usually kill any small trees if the bark is thin enough for it to transfer.


just a little info I mix a pint remedy and a quart of 2-4-D to make Cross bow


----------

